# Durban Sands Deposit Trouble



## squeegeeman (Jun 12, 2008)

I just paid levies for my 2008 shareblocks--I have 2 of them.
I went to deposit them in RCI's system online, and I get a notice that says that I can no longer deposit them into the system--I have to have the host resort (aka First Resorts) deposit the weeks for me.
I immediately asked them to deposit the weeks for me.  Today I received this email from First Resorts:

I acknowledge receipt of your e-mail.
Rci would not spacebank you weeks as they have passed, please contact rci.
Please in future e-mail me when you want to bank your weeks as I need to give you a levy clearance code you as client has to submit to rci.
We as managing agents do not spacebank on behalf of our owners.

Did I just throw away several hundred dollars payting levies for something I now cannot use?


----------



## JimJ (Jun 12, 2008)

If the date of use of the 2008 weeks you wanted to deposit have already passed the date you were trying to deposit them then they would be of no use to RCI, since no one would be able tgo go back in time and use them.  RCI only take weeks I believe up to 14 days before the start date of the week.


----------



## abdibile (Jun 12, 2008)

Shareblocks are not like points in points system that are flexible in time.

Share blocks represent fixed (or sometimes floating) weeks like deeds in the US represent a fixed timeshare week.

If you really tried to deposit a week that has passed: Yes, you have wasted money. But it is well spent money as it  would force you to educate yourself by reading TUG.

Most of us are trying to deposit as early as possible (> 1 year before the week deposited begins) to make the week most valuable for RCI (thy then have about a year to find someone to use the week) so that they give us higher trading power.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 14, 2008)

squeegeeman said:


> Did I just throw away several hundred dollars payting levies for something I now cannot use?



You didn't "waste" your money since you committed yourself to pay the annual fee when you purchased the unit.  What you did do is waste the week for 2008 since you waited until the usage time had passed before you tried to space bank the use of that week.


----------

